# Leuchten innerhalb eines Objektes mit Ausfallbereichen



## Curanai (27. Juni 2006)

Hi zusammen,

ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Tut - oder einer helfenden Hand! -, welches mir verständlich erklärt, wie ich folgendes machen kann:

Ich habe ein geschlossenes  Objekt, welches im Inneren grell leuchten soll (Farbe: gelb bis weiß). Über zu definierende Bereiche auf dem Objekt soll dann Licht aus dem Objekt austreten - aber auch nur an diesen "Nahtstellen".

Beispiel:
Ich nehme einen Würfel und nur durch die Anzahl der Augen soll Licht austreten... natürlich auch mit einer gewissen Weite und nicht einfach nur glühen.

Aktuell hat Bet&Win einen Fußball auf der Seite, der es wohl am besten erklärt, worum es mir geht... hier dringt Licht durch die Nähte. Das Prinzip ist gleich... nur das Objekt net. 

a) Ist das auch mit einem "gewöhnlichen" Grafiktool machbar oder muß es 3D sein?!
b) Wäre es - falls a) umständlich - mit einem 3D einfacher; und dann mit welchem
c) Wer kann helfen und mir das erklären?

Vielen, vielen Dank.


----------



## Terrabug (27. Juni 2006)

Vorschlag für Photoshop

Ebene duplizieren
auf untere Ebene den Radialen Weichzeichner anwenden
das Thema gabs schon öfters


----------



## Neurodeamon (28. Juni 2006)

In den Ebenenoptionen (rechtsklick auf die Ebene) befindet sich schein nach außen/innen. Damit dürfte man das ohne Probleme hinbekommen, einfach mal ausprobieren! ;-)


----------



## cmyk-vienna (28. Juni 2006)

Nur mit dem Schein nach außen und dem Weichzeichner wird er das nicht hinkriegen. Ich kenn das Logo von Bet and Win.

Es gab da mal ein Tut, wie man dieses Strahlen hinkriegt. Im wesentlichen mit Polarkoordinaten und Windefffekt...
Anschließend das Objekt drüberlegen und dort wo's rausleuchten soll-> Löcher reinschneiden.

Wenn ich's finde poste ich den Link noch.
lg

//edit: Hier der Link: http://www.abyter.de/PsT-1.htm
Ist nicht genau das Tut, das ich gesucht habe, aber die Technik ist die gleiche.


----------



## Neurodeamon (28. Juni 2006)

cmyk-vienna hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Nur mit dem Schein nach außen und dem Weichzeichner wird er das nicht hinkriegen. Ich kenn das Logo von Bet and Win.


Ich leider nicht, die Site war gerade down als ich nachschauen wollte.
Dazu taugen die zuerst genannten Tipps - wie Du richtig bemerkst - natürlich nicht


----------



## Curanai (1. Juli 2006)

@ cmyk-vienna: Danke... der Link geht und ich schaue es mir mal an 

@ all other: Danke auch.


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (2. Juli 2006)

Hi,
vielleicht hilft dir ja auch dieses plugin: Photoshop Weblog » Kostenloses Plug-in Luce

Gruß


----------



## der_Jan (2. Juli 2006)

Ich glaub, das wir den Fußball sogar letztens hatten: http://www.tutorials.de/forum/photoshop/246576-wie-macht-man-so-etwas.html


----------

